# Mahi and King mackerel kayak fishing



## Philup22 (Mar 31, 2015)

Every summer I go down to Florida to do a little fishing. This summer I was thinking it'd be cool to catch my dream fish, a mahi mahi. Considering I can't afford to go on a charter I was thinking I could take my kayak(along with my friend). Is there anywhere between Navarre and Panama City/mexico beach that I could kayak for mahi, Kings, or anything along those lines? How far offshore do I need to be? Any information at all would be extremely appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## 2degrees (Mar 31, 2015)

If you can put in on the beach at MB then you could hit the buoy markers in 3 miles.  If the Kings and Spanish are there then you will do well.  You will have to look out for other larger boats. 

If you troll the beach you can pick up some spanish some times.


----------



## BVasi (Mar 31, 2015)

Look up 30 Miles out on YouTube he does BTB all the time and has fished around Navarro


----------



## Geffellz18 (Mar 31, 2015)

The key to Mahi Mahi is some sort of structure floating on the top. You find some floating seaweed, driftwood, etc and there should be some hanging around. Close to shore we always caught mostly "chicken" dolphins, or juvenile mahi, when we found some floating debris. As for mackeral, trolling and gotcha plugs should produce.


----------



## pottydoc (Mar 31, 2015)

You mIshtar get your king there, but dolphin will be waaaaay out further than you want to paddle. Like 80 miles or so. If you really want to try for a dolphin, travel down to West Palm Beach, you can find them within a couple miles from shore.


----------



## Bama Stan (Mar 31, 2015)

I've caught Mahi less than 2 miles out from the pass at Ft. Pickens. Just have to catch the out going tide in the morning with a little trash in it. As little trash as weeds or grass. It will look like night and day when you find it. Dirty brown on the pass side and emerald green on the other. Take a light spinner and throw out a white curly tail crappie jig. Paddle along the clean side of the line till you hook up. Leave the first one swimming around the yak. Catch the others with him. They will more than likely be small "chicken dolphin". Feeding on glass minnows. And always go to birds on the weed line, more than likely the Mahi have minnows up to the surface. And kings are there too. When they're biting you can catch king every were outside and sometimes in side the pass. Start at the Mass. and troll a mirror lure or silver spoon. Or get around the bouys and freeline a menhaden.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Apr 1, 2015)

There is a group that catches kings all the time in PCB with their yaks. They also catch red snapper, mahi and other fish.


----------



## csu41826 (Apr 2, 2015)

https://youtu.be/dfHeV8uVLu4







I go with this guy every year in August when I'm in PCB.  If you have your own gear, for $50 he will put you on fish like this.  He does inshore trips in the winter, fall and early spring and off the beach in the summer and early fall.  Lots of fun, great service.  Highly recommend.  I can give his info if you want to PM me


----------



## Big7 (Apr 2, 2015)

Geffellz18 said:


> The key to Mahi Mahi is some sort of structure floating on the top. You find some floating seaweed, driftwood, etc and there should be some hanging around. Close to shore we always caught mostly "chicken" dolphins, or juvenile mahi, when we found some floating debris. As for mackeral, trolling and gotcha plugs should produce.



BIG tarp and some floats..
In a boat, NOT a yak.

Go about 10 - 30 miles out.. Then you got em'

You might catch some "chicken" dolphins. AKA...
 Pompano.. nothing wrong with that.

Got to get out there to get the big-uns..

If you are yakin', suggest you stay on a reef. Look for 
Grouper or Snapper.. Monsters in close.

Trout and Sheepshead are on the menu,
if you just need to fill up a cooler. 

Snook and any number of ray are good too..

Check ALL the regs.. They will pop you over or under an inch.

Spanish on the run is jackpot.
Hit hard and eat REAL good.

Good luck! 

Did I say check ALL the regs???


----------



## swamp hunter (Apr 2, 2015)

No matter where you want to fish for Dolphin look at the Gulfstream edge.
Your looking for Current rips where the Blue meets the gray.
That's how far your going to have to paddle.
Palm Beach to the upper Keys are your Go To.


----------

